# Cw/ce program



## Lowvolt1 (Jun 9, 2009)

The point of the program is to take electricians who are working in the field and give them a chance to work doing work similar to their experience for a Union Contractor who wants to broaden his scope of work. It assumes that you have the skills and are only lacking some limited training, it is not a substitute for an apprenticeship or a stepping stone into one actually. But every Jurisdiction has the ability to tweek the program slightly. I would contact your apprenticeship office and explain what you intend to do to the people offering you the CE/CW Program.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

It depends on the local honestly. I successfully navigated the CE program to JIW. But I'm surrounded by CE's that clearly don't have the skill, or the drive to become anything more than cheap semi-skilled labor. Anybody that doesn't study on their own time, or didn't get formal electrical classroom instruction should apply to the apprenticeship. It's okay to use the ce/cw program as a stop gap while you wait to get accepted but I would discourage trying to ride it out from cw1-5 then ce1-3, then JIW. That's a 7+ year commitment.


----------

